# New kitty has fleas on head only



## crawlin6947 (Sep 17, 2008)

We recently adopted a 5 mos old kitty from a foster home that had quite a few cats. He's pure white and few days ago we noticed he had fleas. It appears they only on his head. We treated him with the Hartz stuff yesterday and after some more research today we found that it could be bad for his health so we did the Dawn bath today. We got most of them off of him but it's really hard to get his head wet and lathered up. We've about drove the poor kitty to his wits end picking them off his head the last few days. 

Are there any tricks or tips for getting these little buggers off his head? We put a flea collar on him and the next step is Frontline or Advantage. We have two Rat Terriers at home also and have never had issues with Fleas before till now. Thanks in advance for any info.

Tony the Tiger
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z186 ... I_0470.flv


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

Flea collars aren't recommended either, and are usually useless. Save your money on harmful and potentially dangers meds from pet stores, save money on flea collars, and go straight to the vet for advantage. Best stuff ever! Safe! And works very quickly!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Tony the Tiger is a very handsome guy. I like the grey markings on his head.

Flea collars are mostly pretty bad for a cat's health. It would be best if you took the flea collar off and went to get some Frontline or Advantage tomorrow. The spot treatment you get will take care of what's left of Tony the Tiger's fleas.


----------



## Smirkitty (Apr 19, 2008)

In addition to the worthy advice already given: you need a flea comb and a bowl of water with some dish detergent in it. Fill the bowl with water FIRST, then add some detergent and swish gently. Take the water and flea comb to a place without carpet, then get the cat. He may not enjoy the experience, but if you're gentle and stop fequently to soothe him, you can comb off the fleas and push then off the comb into the soapy water where they will expire. You'll still need to treat the little fellow, but this will provide more immediate relief.


----------



## PeaceLoveRescue (Feb 15, 2008)

Like everyone has already said, save your money and just go to the vet and get the good stuff that works, I'd also treat the othe animals in the household as well as they could easily pick them up from him if they haven't already.


----------



## Catelover (Sep 4, 2008)

I agree with Lilac,
Thanks!


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Tony the Tiger is a lovely little feline. Congratulations on adding him to your family.


----------

